# Terri!!! You'll be so proud!



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Terri!!! long time no talk... but I figured you need to get away from that boring "BS thread". hehehehe.

Ok... big news for me. I now have 2 Polaroid cameras!!! WOOOOO! yes - miss digital has converted to polaroid. hahaha.

So I have a boring old normal polaroid that takes 600 film that I've had for a few months now... but the other week i bought..... yes... wait for it... an sx-70! Woooo!

I found it in an antique store for $30 and bought it on the spot. Got it home and jammed in a pack of 600 film and miraculously it works!! my god it's hard holding a polarising filter in front of it though. hehehe. But I got some nice shots of the boys in the studio.


So yeah... i'm a little late on the whole sx-70 manipulation - but this camera is kick ass!!! I had no idea how automatic it is and... it has auto focus!! Wow!  

So I'm excited!

that's all.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2007)

ALSO!!! I just opened the National Geographic for June. Check out pg 120 - It's an awesome IR photo of Arlington Cemetary.

Amazing!!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 8, 2007)

I resemble that boring thread..


----------



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2007)

hehehehe... sorry. :-(


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2007)

I was joking. Unless you are involved it most likely is boring.


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2007)

> Hi Terri!!! long time no talk... but I figured you need to get away from that boring "BS thread". hehehehe.


 Oh, I just love you, Vicky....you always make me laugh.

Congrats on the P-cams! Now the light is beginning to come on, eh? They are just.too.fun. 

I'll have you hunting up one that shoots 669 film and begging me for info on image transfers before you know it. Just a matter of time..... :twisted:

So when do we get to see some of these new pictures?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2007)

And I've already been reading up on transfers.

And you'll see some shots soon - when I move my laptop over to the scanner and scan them in. hehehe. Woooo! I'm so excited!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok so here is the first ever polaroid I've taken:

Can anyone guess what it is?






hehehe.. ya, it's the bit of black cardboard that covers the film. It didn't pop out when I loaded the film for some reason and I didn't know that it had to come out - but anyway I figured it out and then pulled it out of the cartridge.

This is the second photo I took:




When I was pulling the card out it must've let some light in.

oh and here's the third one - aww aren't we cute... a little blurry coz my arm isn't long enough but cute.


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, so I'm not crazy about the first one.

I do, however, like the second one....what is it about 'the Polaroid', anyway? I have an immediate feeling of kinship and nostalgia when viewing this this little shot. The cars in the background, even the light leaks....he somehow looks superimposed in this image - and it's great! You just can't plan this stuff.

And yes, you're both very cute.  

Keep shooting, this camera is your friend.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 10, 2007)

ok... hmm... i think I've just discovered for myself that photo chemicals are bad for you......

oh and also emulsion transfers aren't possible with 600 film... oh and the fumes make you a bit dizzy and stuff.


anyway... *crawls on floor towards digital camera.... "oh why did I leave you?!"*


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2007)

No no, Boo, you need 669 film for that. Bunches of cams still out there that take it. 

Silly girl. Digital sux! :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2007)

What an excellent thread!  Love that 1st Polaroid shot! 

Welcome to the lost world of Roid where everyone looks at you weird when you get your cam out! 

Get some 690 film & try some transfers, you'll feel like a kid again! & get some 669 for emulsion lifts, to really try your patience & nerves! 

Can anyone tell me why these things are so addictive? 10 shots just aren't enough! :x


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2007)

Ooops should add...

Don't try to get those films in your 600 or SX70 cam! (unless you plan to use a hammer & screwdriver!  )


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2007)

> Can anyone tell me why these things are so addictive? 10 shots just aren't enough! :-x


Only Polaroid may know.....and they ain't talking! 

Chris, you should start a new thread and show us some of your recent stuff. I just love seeing what people can do with P-film. :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 21, 2007)

That means I'll have to set the scanner up again! 

I have a few p-shots & transfers/lifts I quite like, but way more that I don't like! (or went wrong!)  

Just bought an Image cam to play with and looking for more 669 film since my last pack is in the 304, waiting for sunny days & free time!

Also just extended the kitchen so what was a darkroom/utlity room is soon to become 1 bigger darkroom! And picked up another colour enlarger with all the electronic gubbins to set and measure prints/exposures!  So I can have a B&W setup and colour at the same time! 

Now can someone provide me with a good excuse for my wife why I need 3 enlargers!  (The Durst may have to be packed away!  )


----------



## terri (Jun 21, 2007)

> Now can someone provide me with a good excuse for my wife why I need 3 enlargers!  (The Durst may have to be packed away!  )


Just explain to her that ultimately, it _saves time_. Don't pack away anything, not when you're this close to having more space!  This is a crucial moment in your life, man! 

Chris, I still want to see your lifts and transfers. I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 22, 2007)

OK I promise I'll post one of them I particularly like, but first I'm setting out my extended darkroom!  I have a "test" roll of Superia 120 through an old Halina A1 I want some prints from & can't wait!

Then I have a roll of Delta 3200 in the A1 now I'll want to process & print!  So setting up the scanner may be a while off!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 22, 2007)

terri said:


> Just explain to her that ultimately, it _saves time_. Don't pack away anything, not when you're this close to having more space!  *This is a crucial moment in your life, man!*
> 
> Chris, I still want to see your lifts and transfers. I'm quite looking forward to it.


 
  I thought having children was a crucial moment, but getting away with 3 enlargers set up at the same time does come quite close!

Maybe I'm just lazy, but I like the idea of having a colour setup *&* a B&W setup out ready to use!

I quite fancy the idea of setting the Durst up to project onto the opposite wall for extra large prints but ATM I only have 1 tray big enough to process anything of any real size!  Maybe later!!!...........


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2007)

> I thought having children was a crucial moment, but getting away with 3 enlargers set up at the same time does come quite close!


pfffft. Children grow up and leave you.

Long after they're gone, your trusty enlargers will still be there, loving you and making you feel good to be alive.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 22, 2007)

But will my sexy & sleek 669 still be the same in 20 years time? 

The kids may visit me each Christmas if i send them a card! :cry:


----------



## cheezit (Sep 24, 2007)

ok im one of the idiots who tried to mess w/ the emulsion on some 600 film with my spectra pro. and yeah i got really confused because i couldn't figure out which thing to take out, so i took the transparency out instead of the gooey, stretchy grey thing. And ran some warmish water over the back and rubbed away for about a half an hour.

I got kind of a cool finished product, but it only looks cool if it's on a light table or held in front some sort of light source.

again I am one of those idiots who tried this w/ the wrong kind of film so let me know if this looks ridiculous.

(this is just sort of a test so it's not an image that i would usually pick out, it's my ceiling fan.)

sorry it's kinda big.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks cool!

It's been a while since I did it... but I remember that gooey grey thing you're talking about. I had a really hard time getting it to come off the clear plastic front in one piece... If I remember correctly... lighter colours stuck to the plastic a lot more than darker ones.

I can't remember getting a 'negative' bit out though... that's really interesting. I might try again... once I recover from my last try... and yep I'm still recovering after 10 months!!


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2007)

".....gooey, stretchy grey thing...." okay, this is a _family forum_, Mack....oh, wait - you're describing something else. 

I'm not sure what you're referring to, because if you attempted an emulsion lift you _did_ want the "transparency" that holds the image - and it looks like you were successful. So however you did it, congrats! Type 669 film will be a piece of cake after this, if you ever try it.  

I'm not certain, but I don't think you'll have much luck getting this emulsion to stick to a new substrate, be it a paper base or piece of tile, etc. That's the main reason no one uses Type 600 - you can get the emulsion separated if you're careful (and you obviously did a good job, it's not even ripped) but it can't be transferred to anything, unfortunately.


----------



## cheezit (Sep 26, 2007)

Well im not 100% sure that i actually got the emulsion, because that part isn't even stretchy at all, it feels like overhead transparency paper w/ an image on it. I don't think i could have accidentally ripped it. I transfered it into black and white with a real scanner, instead of my cell phone, so here is what the finished product looks like.


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2007)

You would probably enjoy doing emulsion lifts with the 669 film - with this emulsion type, you can lift the entire emulsion off in hot water, separating it completely from the backing. By itself, the emulsion is very thin, delicate, transparent, and yes, stretchy.  Handle it carefully or it can rip (though ripping can be done intentionally after you transfer it to another substrate). 

You got an interesting result, and if you like the look you may want to explore it with a film type that is better suited for the technique. 

Have fun!


----------

